# The Official 2/6 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, I figured I'd start another one of these for tomorrow's storm. Looks like another changeover to rain for southern New England, but hopefully the North Country will get some more snow...


----------



## jlangdale (Feb 5, 2004)

The dump we had the other day was nice way to come off last Sunday and Monday perfect temp clear blue sky ski days.  Although, I heard the pow turned to a mashy leg burning chop late day.   

I hope this next storm brings a dry snow fall like we had on January 20th.  Even before the dump the other day, tree sking last Sun/Mon was awesome at Sugarbush.  I can't imagine what kind of crazy virgin stashes we're going to have laying in wait this Sunday morning.


----------



## salida (Feb 5, 2004)

I think north of Laconia, NH will get all snow.  I think ragged/cannon/ attiatsh will get the most snow out of this storm.  I would expect any of those mountains to come in with more than a foot.  However it will be that wet snow not powder.  Thats what i think

porter


----------



## skijay (Feb 5, 2004)

2 to 5 inches for Windsor Locks, CT (Bradley International Airport) area.  I hope there is no rain / freezing rain / sleet with this.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2004)

Still snowing like crazy even down in New Haven. We must have 3-4 inches by now. Please, please, let's hope this changeover holds out as long as possible...


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2004)

The coast of CT is getting freezing rain now.  I hope the mountains hold out and get as much snow as possible...


----------



## teachski (Feb 6, 2004)

No School here today.  I think that the Superintendent thought twice about this one because the call came in late. On Wednesday he didn't call a delay or anything and the driving was horrible at 6:30 am.  Several teacher's from my school had accidents.  I did a lot of slipping and sliding and my normally 1/2 hour drive took well over an hour.  

It's snowing well here now.  I hope all the rain stays south. I went skiing last night and it was awesome!  I'd like to see the great skiing stay around for a while.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2004)

Got a report from home that the freezing rain has made it all the way up to Watertown, CT already. Lame. Please leave the mountains be!  :-?


----------



## skican (Feb 6, 2004)

It's freezing rain here in Wilmington, MA. Got an update from Cannon this morning, they are calling for snow! Here it is in case you are interested. 
Cannon Snow Conditions
Comments: Updated at 6:30 am on February 6, 2004

Comments: Snow flurries have started, just the begining of what looks like a nice storm moving in. We could see 8-10 inches of new snow by morning, this will enhance the already good conditions. With enough snow we could see more terrain open by morning. Lifts are scheduled to operate starting at 9am today. This weekend is our Mardi Gras celebration on Saturday!! WODS will also be here on Saturday.


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 6, 2004)

Great news here in the North Country: at mid day it's still all snow and accumulating nicely. Weather reports for the Northern Whites are saying about 6" will fall. This weekend should see lots of skiing!


----------



## CP (Feb 6, 2004)

It turned to freezing rain here in Beantown around 12:15pm.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 6, 2004)

Raining here now in Ipswich.


----------



## smallberries (Feb 6, 2004)

As of right now (Friday PM) this link is only showing snowfall as of this morning, but it's a cool bookmark:
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/nerfc/graphics/snowmaps/sf1_today.jpg
and also the total snow depth (Jay Peak doesn't lie!):
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/nerfc/graphics/snowmaps/sd1_today.jpg


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 7, 2004)

Still !@#@!%$#@! raining here in eastern Worcester county.....so much for a planned trip to Sunapee today.....


----------



## severine (Feb 7, 2004)

So how did you fare up north?  Here in the Northwest Corner of Connecticut, we have one big, slushy, wet mess.  I'm so disappointed.  With temps expected to be in the upper 30s/low 40s today, it won't get any better either.


----------

